# Does this sound right? - blood tests



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

So, my sister and her Dh have just gone to their gp to ask for some fertility tests. She is 35 and they have been trying for over a year and because she has seen what we have gone through she wanted to seek help sooner rather than later. Anyway, the gp was not all that helpful at first and was just going to fob them off saying they need to give it more time. They stood their ground though and insisted on being given some basic tests. Her dh has to go give a sperm sample and she has been given some forms for blood tests, but she hasn't been told to go on day 3 she says she can go anytime, is that right? Because we had mainly MF, I wasn't given any tests on NHS but had them done privately once we had chosen a clinic. As far as I remember, I had to go on day 3 for the tests. I'm just worried she hasn't been given the right info or the right tests as the gp was not wanting to be helpful


----------



## tracyl247 (Mar 14, 2010)

I thought it was day 3 and 21, although sometimes it can be between day 2-5 depending on the clinic.

Tracy


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Pinkcat

No - they should test on days 1-3 of her cycle for LH (luteneising hormone), FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) and Oestrogen. They could also test for prolactin.

I was then tested mid cycle to check I had ovulated - I did OPKs (ovulation predictor kits) from around day 10 and ovulated around day 15 - I then had to go for a further blood test. Think it is unlikely the GP will do this test, but should do the day 1-3 ones.

KA xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

my doc was pants. had a blood test i think when i THOUGHT i was 21 days ( i was wrong and it came up negative). she told me she thought i wasnt ovulating because of this. i blinkin well was!! but thought i wasnt for ages! 

35 years or more i think u can go after 6mnths trying.....

at least they have started doing something the hospital will do the "proper tests" make sure she _gets referred to the hospital_ to check fertility (the gp should have done that? she should get an appointment).... they will do it properly


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks for that everyone    I thought it didn't sound quite right. Actually I have just remembered that she said something about having to fast before her blood tests    I am now wondering what on earth kind of tests this gp has sent her for!? I don't think they have been referred to a hospital yet, they were just given the blood test forms.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i wasnt made to fast before mine!?!


----------

